
Highlight of TiECON - 13 yr. old CEO - Sam_Odio
http://venturebeat.com/2007/05/19/elementeos-13-year-old-ceo-highlight-of-tiecon/
======
gyro_robo
This should be no surprise - children are _excellent_ at modelling others.
They can learn to talk the talk just like the real thing. Don't forget they
can develop virtuoso skills like this 11-year-old violinist:
<http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/view/id/45>

Young children can be very mature. I was, and only devolved during
adolescence. It's just a function of physiology.

